# 1939 John Deere B styled



## grmeyers (8 mo ago)

I bought a 1939 JD a few years back in parts, the two fuel tanks were off, and so was the hood, i can figure out what holds the tanks on, there are some brackets on the frame/chassis. isn't there suppose to be some kind of brackets that go around the tank to hold them together? I've seen parts break down but can't figure it out, any help will be appreciated. thanks grm


----------



## grmeyers (8 mo ago)

I made a mistype, it is 1939 styled


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I fixed your title.... as far as the tanks go, I thought they were mounted separately .... I guess I can't help, but there are some knowledgeable members here that may be able to help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
It's been many yrs since I've been around an old JD 2 cyl rowcrop tractor. I think clips bolted to tank supports secure the fuel tanks.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

If the same as an A the fuel tank in secured to the hood and then the whole assembly mounts on the tractor. There should be two straps that hold the tank to the hood and bolt to the hood. The rear should mount to a loop on the governor housing the front bolts to the radiator.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Here are pics of the straps on a ‘46 B, which is the same as your ‘39. They are bolted to the hood. The one in back is anchored to a post at the magneto.


----------

